# My Little Nebelung



## Paddypaws

Well....ok.....he is NOT a Nebelung, but they were mentioned on a thread here last week and I admitted it is one of Milo's nicknames, so here he is doing his best impersonation


----------



## Dante

Blimey, that IS a good impression! You lucky moo.. 

Beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

Nebelung or not he is absolutely gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub:
I'm sure he'd fit nicely into my household - the girls would be happy to have a new friend


----------



## ellsbells0123

OMG :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## spid

I think he is MORE handsome - the 'proper' ones seems a little grumpy round the muzzle.


----------



## ChinaBlue

A real stunner!


----------



## MCWillow

Thats another one on my catnap list.....


----------



## Anca

Ohhh, he's gorgeous and the medallion fits perfectly to his wowy appearance. He is LOVE


----------



## Paddypaws

Thank you all for the kind comments, he is now 15 months old and has 'blossomed' as an adult after looking a little strange for several months as a kitten. 
He now has his full adult winter coat and is coming out of a teenage phase where he didn't really want cuddles, his favourite thing is to be turned on his back and cuddled like a baby, he goes into a trance and wants to be carried for ages.
As I say, he had become a bit of a wayward teenager, but the night I had Paddy PTS I lay in bed crying through most of the night. All the cats came and went to try and give me some comfort, Milo put his paws on my chest and licked my tears.
They are amazing creatures aren't they?


----------



## Jenny1966

(((hugs))) yes they are 


Milo is absolutely gorgeous, such a serious little face :001_wub:


----------



## Anca

Paddypaws said:


> Milo put his paws on my chest and licked my tears.
> They are amazing creatures aren't they?


Oh God, you've left me without words. I love Milo twice now :001_wub:


----------



## Up To Mischief

Properly handsome fellow.

Eyes are incredible.


----------



## Cats cats cats

Wow what a beauty !!!! I WANT !!!! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_tt1::001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## Cazzer

he is a stunner but then I think nebulungs are just so beautiful


----------



## jenny armour

i think they do feel your pain and they miss their absent friend.
he is a stunner, what a gorgeous face


----------

